# Gestational Diabetes + Induction + help please



## SisterRose

Sorry about another GD thread but I have some other questions I didn't see answered on others.

I just found out earlier today that my GTT came back abnormal and that I have gestational diabetes, so far nobody has told me anything about it and obviously I can't help but worry. I've read that this can increase the risk of stillbirth and newborn death and now I'm really scared :cry:

I was wondering, do they always induce you early if you have Gestational Diabetes? how many of you were induced at 38 weeks? I'm so scared after reading the risk of stillbirth that I really don't want to go over due with this baby :nope: i want her out ASAP and I'm going to ask about being induced.

Another thing that's annoying me is that I was supposed to sit this GTT FOUR weeks ago but they refused to see me because I was 5 minutes late, and I was only literally 5 mins late!!! so I've had GD for four weeks longer than needed without actually knowing about it :cry: im so scared about what harm this might have done to her.

Will they still give me growth scans to make sure she's not too big now and how many of them should I expect to have?

now I just pray nothing bad happens to my baby :(


----------



## Laura80

I don't know about induction because I had a planned c section, but towards the end of my pregnancy I was scanned every fortnight.


----------



## going_crazy

I was told that if you needed insulin because diet/exercise didn't improve your bs levels, then my hospital would consider induction at 38/39 weeks. 
I am also having growth scans every 2-3 weeks, but nearer the end of the pregnancy, they may scan me every week and I will need to be monitored a couple of times a week too!

I doubt you have "done anything" to your baby, as all of her organs etc are already developed, and your 20weeks scan would've picked up any problems, so please try not to worry xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah10

Try not to worry hun, i had my gtt at 28 weeks and they only gave me the results at 34 weeks! (ridiculous i know!)
Best thing you can do it cut out everything sugary, sugary drinks etc, try eating slow release foods ie brown pasta, wholegrain bread rather than white ones.
They should send you to a dietician at some point soon, they will probably advise you to try diet changes first, then get you to test your sugar levels 4 times a day, and if you can keep it within the normal range let you go to your due date, but if they put you on medication possible induce you at 38 weeks x


----------



## sophd

I know how worried you feel!! The risk of stillbirth has always worried me too and when my doctors kept mentioning it too, it surely didn't help with my worries!! It's scary, but rarely happens!! The good thing is that they caught the problem and now you can be careful with what you eat!

I've been on insulin since 30 weeks and checking my blood sugar 7 times a day. The diabetes doctor recommended that if I try for a VBAC it could not be past 38 weeks as my baby is measuring big (94th centile) and that if I go for a second c-section that I definitaly don't go overdue. They normally never let you go overdue when you have GD because the risk of stillbirth increases and the placenta can age more rapidly than women without GD. I was told they usually aim to deliver around 39 weeks or a bit before.
I've decided to go for a planned c-section and that will be done in two days. I will be 38+5. So excited!! :happydance:

Just take it one meal at a time and do your best to eat what your dietitian/doctor recommended. I was told that if your GD is under control, then baby will be safe and chances are he/she will do well once delivered. 

I've had weekly scans since 35 weeks to make sure everything's okay with baby...They usually monitor you more closely towards the last few weeks when you have GD.

You can PM me anytime if you have any questions or just want to chat!

Good luck! xx


----------



## lollie20

I am on insulin and I am being induced this time at 37+4 as he is measuring quite big on grwoth scans which I attend weekly, on my first I was induced on my due date as he never measured huge. 
The risk of stillbirths is pretty low try not to freak out. The risk is only there if your blood sugars are continuously high and not controlled properly. 

Like PP said the placenta does have a higher risk of aging quicker this is why your not left go past your due date.


----------



## Caezzybe

I think it depends on your hospital and whether you are on medication. At my hospital, they induce at 38 weeks for those on insulin. At a hospital down the road, they use Metformin tablets rather than insulin and also induce at 38 weeks. I'm diet controlled and was told at 32 weeks that I was controlling my sugar levels that well that they would consider letting me go full term (Baby's abdominal circunference was on 97th centile at 28 weeks and has dropped dramatically to just above the 50th centile now), although they will not let anybody with GD go beyond their actual due date because of risks to the baby.

If you're worried, have a chat with your diabetic team and ask them for more information.


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks everyone for the repliies :flower:

I saw someone about it all this afternoon and I've been eating properly all day! 

My levels before the GTT test fasting were something like 4.2
After the drink and two hours they were 9.8 but she said something about my "Hb1" something or other only being 5.2 through most of the things I've been checked for before and that's a good sign, and it could just be more of an intolerance to the sugar or something :shrug:

Anyway, after eating Whole meal toast for breakfast my BS was 4.4 at about 11:30am

After whole meal bread, lettuce, cucumber, tomato and low fat cheese spread my BS levels were 4.8 an hour after

Then whole meal crackers with cheese inbetween

I had home made fish pie, small portion of potato, carrots and cabbage 1hour after my BS was 6.4 :shrug:

So I'm assuming either the diet control is working or Im wondering what they're raving about the GTT for cause that seems normal to me. I'll continue eating like this throughout the rest of the pregnancy and see how it goes. 
I've also got a growth scan booked for Monday so I hope she's measuring ok!

x


----------

